# Serious Energy Issues



## funnytiger (Sep 14, 2006)

Let me start off by saying I have a plethora of health issues thanks mostly to genetics. I was recently diagnosed as being diabetic and was told that I should avoid sugar (duh) and anything high in either refined or natural sugars. So I am supposed to stay away from really sweet fruits which would of certainly been my fall back. Not sure what to do for energy foods then. This new diagnosis plus other health issues have made training a torturous chore instead of fun and exciting. 

Any suggestions on some yummy foods that will help with energy that don't contain any sugars or too many carbs??



- ft


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 14, 2006)

FT,

I'm not a doctor or nutritionist, but from all that I have read, I have been operating under the notion that the glycemic index of a food was more important. In other words, it's not just the sugar content of a food, but also the fiber content, which slows the absorption of the sugars by your body.

In that context, you would be better eating a fruit and getting the fiber from that fruit along with the juice, than just drinking the pure juice from the fruit.

I would ask your doc for some guidance about the glycemic level of various foods, and how it may apply to your diet.


----------



## funnytiger (Sep 14, 2006)

I completely agree. I need to make an appointment with a nutritionalist. I was however, given strict orders to stay away from the sweeter fruits. And absolutely no bottled juices of any kind (apple, grapefruit, orange...).


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 14, 2006)

The dietician who specializes in glycemic disorders is, of course, the wisest choice you can make here.  Ask about dried fruits you can eat in tiny quanities, such as raisins and dried cranberries - they're sweet, but they're tiny and you CAN control your portions on those.  Also, ask about food combining, especially carbs and meats - that's generally a HUGE energy blocker.  I find I have more sustainable, consistent energy levels when I don't combing a starch with an animal-based protein source (also blood sugar levels don't peak and valley as much).

Please let us know what the dietician says, k?


----------

